# Whats gonna be at shinfield - 27th sept



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone know what breeders will be there and such like?
Cheers


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

What is Shinfield? lol not heard of it before!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Shinfield?


----------



## Iggylover (Sep 2, 2009)

You mean the ERAC show at end of the month. I wanna know too what sellers will be there as i gonna be buying.


----------



## PeteNhollie (Sep 12, 2009)

will see all you guys there


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

ERAC Show? can someone give me some more details as to what this show is all about


----------



## PeteNhollie (Sep 12, 2009)

its the essex reptiles club breeders meeting. its open to the general public, and there will be lots of reptiles for sale


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Ah pants that is too far  especially when we are off to Portsmouth show next month


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

I wanted to see if ne1 was taking cresties.....:whistling2:


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone taking blue tongue skinks to Essex?


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

Here's the link:

News & Events

Regards 
Connie



messengermatt said:


> ERAC Show? can someone give me some more details as to what this show is all about


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

they say this has been counciled but there is nothing on the erac website!!!


----------

